# Another nice shot...son



## ishot3bucks (Dec 30, 2006)

Here are two classic videos...

#1 is my son when he was 6 challenging me with two kiddie bows....(no sites not much poundage) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hONWFKXdkSk

#2 Last year at 10 years old ...waiting for a deer and thought he would try this shot...I never thought he would hit it!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mph-yvwYMpk

These are pretty good!


----------



## fishjunky (Apr 18, 2005)

Great shots. Great dad. Keep him going.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

GREAT shot!!Thanks for the smiles!!


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

Can't help but laughing and smiling watching him!
That's what it's all about right there and MAN he was PUMPED!


----------



## radiohead (Apr 11, 2006)

Nice shot!
I've got a rabbit who keeps coming out of the woods behind my house to eat my grass. He's already destroyed about a 1'x3' section. The little bastard might soon find out if I have a good shot from 30 yards :evil:


----------



## Sabre03 (Sep 24, 2004)

Awesome shot... He was so pumped, I love his reaction:coolgleam


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

That reaction is PRICELESS - Make sure you have his reaction when he actually puts a deer down. If he gets that excited over a squirrel, I see the blind tipping over if its a deer. lol!! Congrats!!


----------



## Huntinman225 (Sep 24, 2005)

UM..Are you guys, well your son umm giving leasons, I may need them :lol: Great shot, I cant wait for my son and daughter to get thier first with thier bows.


----------



## symen696 (Nov 7, 2006)

Great shot even better reaction. Might need a difibulator if he shots a deer . My buddy had the same reaction last night when his twelve year old daughter said "dad I wanna start shooting with you"


----------



## Chivo (Feb 14, 2008)

THAT is what it's all about! Awesome vid man. And great shot!


----------

